# Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss



## Brednoise (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,
vieleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Infos geben.
Fahre dieses Jahr das erste mal nach Spanien ( Riomar ) zum Fluss fischen auf Wels und Karpfen.
Kann mir jemand etwas zu den Bestimmungen und evtl ein paar Plätze veraten wo ich in der nähe gut auf diese beiden Fischarten angeln kann?
wäre super
vlg
Dirk#c


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss*

Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion, da ich mich erinnere, hier schon mal was hierüber gelesen zu haben..


----------



## Brednoise (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss*

Hallo,
leider erfährt man nichts übe die heutigen Bestimmungen am Ebro Fluss bei Riomar, Delebre etc.
Ob überhaupt noch Köderfisch verwendet werden darf.
vieleicht weiss lemand aktuelles
vlg
Dirk


----------



## Frank Schreiber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss*

Servus.

 Wann bist Du unten?
 Wir sind vom 14.05.-28.05. in Riumar.

 Grüße aus dem Rhein-Neckar-Delta,
 Frank


----------



## csi-zander (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss*

FlussAngeln in Spanien ist ECHT eine ganz heikle Angelegenheit!!

Du darfst Dir das nicht wie in Deutschland vorstellen, dass Du die Rheinkarte kaufst und dann den 'ganzen' Fluss beangeln darfst.
In Spanien kann es der Fall sein, dass 150m weiter der nächste Verein ansässig ist Du die nächste Lizenz brauchst. (Im Härtefall sind das 4-5-6 Lizenzen für einen Flussabschnitt).
Und teilweise gelten dann in den verschiedenen Vereinen, verschiedene Bestimmungen (Köderfisch etc.)

Ich kann nur empfehlen in ein seriöses Camp zu gehen oder sich einem Guiding anzuschließen!!
Denn es sind 'genug' Ranger auf KontrollGang, -Fahrt, die neben der Waldbrandgefahr auch seeeehr gerne angelnde Touristen im Auge behalten.
Und DORT will KEINER (auch nicht aus Versehen) beim 'Schwarzangeln' erwischt werden!!

Spanien ist da ECHT schwierig geworden!


----------



## Michael Horn (1. März 2016)

*AW: Spanien Ebro Delta Fluss*

Hi, direkt in Riumar gibt es ein Angelladen. Dort kannst Du Dir die Lizenz kaufen. Ich meine ich habe letztes Jahr 18 Euro für die Jahreskarte bezahlt. 
Meines Wissens (ich bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher) ist auf dem Fluss selber sowohl der tote, als auch der lebende Köder verboten. Wenn Du jedoch ein Boot hast, brauchst Du Dir eigentlich keine großen Sorgen machen, dort fischt fast jeder mit Köfi, da die Gesetzeshüter kein Boot haben.
Wenn Du ein eigenes Boot hast würde ich erst in Amposta oder Tortossa trailern. 
Von Riumar bis etwa Amposta drückt das Salzwasser in den Fluss. Dort fängst Du auch Waller, darfst aber nur überhalb der Salzschicht fischen.  
Ich werde diese Jahr ab Mitte Juli wieder in Riumar sein.

Gruß Michael


----------

